
iOS 9 adblocker apps shoot to top of charts on day one - doctorshady
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/17/adblockers-ios-9-app-charts-peace
======
teaneedz
The day of reckoning is here for Adtech and UX wins.

